

YCombinator German clone funding YCombinator Startups clones - zubairov
http://zkombinator.com/

======
error
American propaganda condemning the rocket internet for doing copycat
companies, completely ignoring that 99% of tech companies in US are just
copycats... even the most successful.

I guess the only reason why "Arrington copycats" hate them is that they create
and execute successful copycat companies.

------
FredericJ
They are using a Google form for the application form, this is so not
Ycombinator.

YCombinators is built by hackers (PaulG) not some random business guys like
this clone.

------
jack-r-abbit
I'm pretty sure this is a joke that came about after a recently posted HN link
to a NCombinator site was slammed for ripping off YCombinator.

------
benologist
Everything about this is just trying too hard.

------
antifuchs
There is no way in hell this isn't satire.

------
Banzai10
This guys takes cloning "seriously"

